# Lungworm



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Took Arian the puppy to the vets yesterday as she was breathing heavy, they think she has lungworm.
She's still full of energy and is currently undergoing treatment at home.The Xrays were a bit crap as they had to sedate her and kept her in for the day,anwen was a right pain all day without her.She was also 
up to date with preventative treatment for it,which is a bit odd that she managed to catch it.
Lucky we caught it, if ignored it goes at the heart ,first you know about it there dead!

She does have a habit of drinking from puddles in the woods,they think that this is the primary source of the infection.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd never heard of lungworm before, let alone that there is a preventative treatment for it. Is lungworm something that is regional?

I Google'd it, of course, and found PetMD's advice for prevention to be: "...dogs should not be allowed to roam outdoors." Yeah, right.

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope she is feeling better soon, and keep us updated.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know of a preventative treatment for Lungworm. Heartworm yes, but that is an entirely different parasitic condition.

It is not that uncommon a problem, and generally easily remedied. Often dogs don't even exhibit symptoms and they seem to develop some immunity after exposure. At any rate, glad your pup is doing well and I wouldn't worry. Part of dogs being dogs.

Best,
Ken


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Well she's still full of beans, they both got treated with panacur, Both threw up combined 11 times 5 hours after the first treatment on Saturday, after that nothing.Becks and I spent most of the day scrubbing the rug 
The x ray pictures were a bit of a shock , the area in her lungs that was infected was quite high, will get a copy we are next down there and post it up.
We were using Milbemax as a general preventative.


----------

